# how to do a pop trunk



## hammysuperswitch

please i would like any advice on how to a pop trunk like in houston,tx.need to know how to do the image in the mirrors and lights set up. i willbe putting it in a 93'cadi.thanks in advance.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:ugh:


----------



## regalman85

what u mean pop the trunk


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12944499
> *please i would like any advice on how to a pop trunk like in houston,tx.need to know how to do the image in the mirrors and lights set up. i willbe putting it in a 93'cadi.thanks in advance.
> *


it only works in texas they have the right amount of gravity


----------



## atx_ryda

AND AS FOR THE NEONS IT ONLY HAPPENS AT THE RIGHT TIME OF NIGHT.... SOME NORTH FOLKS CALL IT AURORA BORIELIS :werd:


----------



## hammysuperswitch

:biggrin: well the northern lights do not get down this far so trying to make my own.and as for gravity we have enough we been push below see level.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 8 2009, 07:54 PM~12944499
> *please i would like any advice on how to a pop trunk like in houston,tx.need to know how to do the image in the mirrors and lights set up. i willbe putting it in a 93'cadi.thanks in advance.
> *


 :uh: you press the button nad hold the button


----------



## Texas_Bowties

You will need this, just make sure you have 1.21 jigawatts runnin' thru


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 9 2009, 09:58 AM~12949276
> *You will need this, just make sure you have 1.21 jigawatts runnin' thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck wth a flux capacitor like that hell pop the trunk into outerspace :0


----------



## hammysuperswitch

ya'll are funny no dought
but not helping.

please help


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 9 2009, 08:36 AM~12949162-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  you press the button nad hold the button
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hammysuperswitch_@Feb 9 2009, 09:17 AM~12949362
> *ya'll are funny no dought
> but not helping.
> 
> please help
> *


wtf you call that?


----------



## jayoldschool

or










or










or










Does that help?


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 8 2009, 06:54 PM~12944499
> *please i would like any advice on how to a pop trunk like in houston,tx.need to know how to do the image in the mirrors and lights set up. i willbe putting it in a 93'cadi.thanks in advance.
> *



The plexi glass has to be etched , or frosted some how, weather it be by chemical or other method's. Make sure the plexi is thick enough to drill hole's around the edge to insert your led lights. So when you turn on your led's, what ever part of the glass is etched/frosted will light hope. Hope that helps homie.


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 8 2009, 07:54 PM~12944499
> *please i would like any advice on how to a pop trunk like in houston,tx.need to know how to do the image in the mirrors and lights set up. i willbe putting it in a 93'cadi.thanks in advance.
> *


I would suggest moving to Houston Texas first,then go from there...


----------



## Switchblade

I have 2 pretty effective ways to pop my trunk.

I have a button on the lower part of my driver door with a "Trunk" button.

I also have a trunk pop button on my remote.

I must be a real baller, I can do it multiple ways without touching the trunk.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 9 2009, 09:02 PM~12955683
> *I have 2 pretty effective ways to pop my trunk.
> 
> I have a button on the lower part of my driver door with a "Trunk" button.
> 
> I also have a trunk pop button on my remote.
> 
> I must be a real baller, I can do it multiple ways without touching the trunk.
> *


sooo...how you close it?


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM~12956304
> *sooo...how you close it?
> *


Throw a big ass rock on top of that bitch. Or start the car up and step on the gas. :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 9 2009, 09:56 PM~12956328
> *Throw a big ass rock on top of that bitch. Or start the car up and step on the gas.  :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 9 2009, 06:08 PM~12955092
> *The plexi glass has to be etched , or frosted some how, weather it be by chemical or other method's. Make sure the plexi is thick enough to drill hole's around the edge to insert your led lights. So when you turn on your led's, what ever part of the glass is etched/frosted will light hope. Hope that helps homie.
> *


x2 and the neon light are easy to go by. I suggest you ask some of the homeboys from your club or around the hood where they got their ride done at.


----------



## Dysfunctional73

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 9 2009, 09:16 PM~12956555
> *x2 and the neon light are easy to go by. I suggest you ask some of the homeboys from your club or around the hood where they got their ride done at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 9 2009, 11:17 AM~12949362
> *ya'll are funny no dought
> but not helping.
> 
> please help
> *


they are helping, they are making fun of the idea, so that should tell you something


----------



## hammysuperswitch

cool kakalak new at this posting shit.
thanx


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 10 2009, 02:47 PM~12962950
> *cool kakalak    new at this posting shit.
> thanx
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

To start with, you'll need linear actuators to lift/lower the trunk, neon lights, l.e.d.'s, plexi glass, fabric material, possibly paint, a base to attach everything too, and a way to frost the glass along with all the tools to do it.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 10 2009, 04:52 PM~12964623
> *To start with, you'll need linear actuators to lift/lower the trunk, neon lights, l.e.d.'s, plexi glass, fabric material, possibly paint, a base to attach everything too, and a way to frost the glass along with all the tools to do it.
> *


he wants to know how to pop trunk not how to install it


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 9 2009, 07:58 AM~12949276
> *You will need this, just make sure you have 1.21 jigawatts runnin' thru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## janglelang

bro go on rollin84z.com and they will help you out... thats what i did.... instead of just helping out , you have kids on there moms computer making fun of it... there are some ugly ass cars on here but instead of put them down i just keep going.... ppl make fun of what they dont understand. i wouldnt dare put anything less than a 22 inch wheel on my car but thats just me.... like i said bro go on that site and them brothers will help you out ..... peace


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 13 2009, 01:44 PM~12993783
> *bro go on rollin84.com and they will help you out... thats what i did.... instead of just helping out , you have kids on there moms computer making fun of it... there are some ugly ass cars on here but instead of put them down i just keep going.... ppl make fun of what they dont understand. i wouldnt dare put anything less than a 22 inch wheel on my car but thats just me.... like i said bro go on that site and them brothers will help you out ..... peace
> *


so why the fuck are you on here :uh:


----------



## janglelang

same reason yo BITCH ass on here! lame ass computer gangsta.... take the dick outta ya mouth, and sit the fuck back BOY!


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 13 2009, 03:38 PM~12994683
> *same reason yo BITCH ass on here! lame ass computer gangsta.... take the dick outta ya mouth, and sit the fuck back BOY!
> *


whatever pal only one person here tryin to be an internet gangsta and it aint me :uh:


----------



## hammysuperswitch

hey thanx jangle i will hit them up as for as the others i guess its a dirty south thing but like the jesus said for give them father for they know not what they do.




peace,and god bless :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII

:thumbsup:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 13 2009, 02:38 PM~12994683
> *same reason yo BITCH ass on here! lame ass computer gangsta.... take the dick outta ya mouth, and sit the fuck back BOY!
> *


Not the same reason at all,all of us are on here because its a lowrider website and we are all lowriders.You on the other hand refuse to put anything smaller than 22"s on your car,which is looked down upon in the Lowrider community,you need to find a website with your type of people on it and stop trying to jack our shit.Big rims are the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.End Of Story


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 13 2009, 06:53 PM~12996837
> *Not the same reason at all,all of us are on here because its a lowrider website and we are all lowriders.You on the other hand refuse to put anything smaller than 22"s on your car,which is looked down upon in the Lowrider community,you need to find a website with your type of people on it and stop trying to jack our shit.Big rims are the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen.End Of Story
> *


and i think them lil rims are for clown cars...imo... now thats the end of story


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 08:13 AM~13000889
> *and i think them lil rims are for clown cars...imo... now thats the end of story
> *


so once again why are you on this site if you dont like lowriders


----------



## janglelang

you dont have to have 13s on ya car to be lowriding....


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12993783
> *bro go on rollin84z.com and they will help you out... thats what i did.... instead of just helping out , you have kids on there moms computer making fun of it... there are some ugly ass cars on here but instead of put them down i just keep going.... ppl make fun of what they dont understand. i wouldnt dare put anything less than a 22 inch wheel on my car but thats just me.... like i said bro go on that site and them brothers will help you out ..... peace
> *


Nothing less than a 22 inch wheel yet you're on the biggest online lowrider communitys forum? You're a fucking idiot. That's irony at its best, though.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 9 2009, 09:02 PM~12955683
> *I have 2 pretty effective ways to pop my trunk.
> 
> I have a button on the lower part of my driver door with a "Trunk" button.
> 
> I also have a trunk pop button on my remote.
> 
> I must be a real baller, I can do it multiple ways without touching the trunk.
> *


I'm a bigger baller. I can use my remote, my trunk button and the key :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM~12956304-->
> 
> 
> 
> sooo...how you close it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hit the gas really fast or hop the ass :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 01:00 PM~13002144
> *you dont have to have 13s on ya car to be lowriding....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe not in Trailer Park, Tennessee you don't but the rest of the world prefers them. :uh: :uh: mods can we please ban this IP address
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 08:45 PM~12955475
> *I would suggest moving to Houston Texas first,then go from there...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: :nono: we have enough of that junk rolling around here as it is
> <!--QuoteBegin-Switchblade_@Feb 14 2009, 01:41 PM~13002402
> *Nothing less than a 22 inch wheel yet you're on the biggest online lowrider communitys forum? You're a fucking idiot. That's irony at its best, though.
> *


x2
:twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 02:00 PM~13002144
> *you dont have to have 13s on ya car to be lowriding....
> *


your an idiot anything bigger than 14 and its not a lowrider maybe 15 inch spokes can slide on some shit but anything bigger is not a lowrider dumbass


----------



## 83 grandprix

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 02:00 PM~13002144
> *you dont have to have 13s on ya car to be lowriding....
> *


well i wouldn't call 22's lowriding go take your lifted ass car and find a 4x4 website


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 07:13 AM~13000889
> *and i think them lil rims are for clown cars...imo... now thats the end of story
> *


Can someone please redirect this no talent stone cold loser to another site...or to a cliff so he can jump off and just end his suffering now...


----------



## cartier01

make sure you use two actuators


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 07:13 AM~13000889
> *and i think them lil rims are for clown cars...imo... now thats the end of story
> *


This coming from a kid who wanted to build some lowrider model cars? :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=351514&hl=

Is somebody a dreamer in a world they can't handle just because it's not what everyone else is doing?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Feb 15 2009, 12:59 AM~13006714
> *This coming from a kid who wanted to build some lowrider model cars?  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=351514&hl=
> 
> Is somebody a dreamer in a world they can't handle just because it's not what everyone else is doing?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew it had to be some little 12 year old punk bitch kid/internet thug talking all that shit about lowriders on a "lowrider" site :uh: Go build your little fucking toys but don't play with that shit in the street when I pass by cuz I'll show you what happens when a real car hops on your little hotwheels toy. :0 look I found a pic of him....................... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2009, 06:29 AM~13007531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I knew it had to be some little 12 year old punk bitch kid/internet thug talking all that shit about lowriders on a "lowrider" site :uh: Go build your little fucking toys but don't play with that shit in the street when I pass by cuz I'll show you what happens when a real car hops on your little hotwheels toy. :0 look I found a pic of him....................... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

Sounds like someone is just following the fads...I would like to see one of his cars.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13011953
> *Sounds like someone is just following the fads...I would like to see one of his cars.
> *


which one the plastic one or the one that will tip over if he turns too fast?


----------



## janglelang

it always the broke bitches that talk shit... i could buy all you fake muthafuckas and still have change....if you aint going to help the man out, shut the fuck up and move on, DAMN!


----------



## down79

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 AM~13016315
> *it always the broke bitches that talk shit... i could buy all you fake muthafuckas and still have change....if you aint going to help the man out, shut the fuck up and move on, DAMN!
> *


Yet you're still the guy who hates lowriders but wants to build lowrider models. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 AM~13016315
> *it always the broke bitches that talk shit... i could buy all you fake muthafuckas and still have change....if you aint going to help the man out, shut the fuck up and move on, DAMN!
> *


sorry lil mama didn't mean to get ya pantys all in a bunch. :uh: why would you just assume that we are broke. i mean why does talking shit and being broke have to be related. oh and by the way YOU started talking shit saying we are little kids on are moms computers. according to you then you are a broke dick fake motha fucka too. homie you don't know me just like i don't know you. you have NO idea of what the fuck I have or how much money i have. If your are gonna get your booty all hurt everytime someone talks a little shit. I suggest you go to a donk website or a model car site and get the fuck off of LIL. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## hammysuperswitch

i would like to thank everybody for helping the cause,if not thanx for the laughs.
god bless.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 16 2009, 06:50 PM~13019775
> *i would like to thank everybody for helping the cause,if not thanx for the laughs.
> god bless.
> *


damn at least ur cool about it


----------



## hammysuperswitch

like i siad before i can take jokes
hell i love jokes
but what the people say on here i can not change so why get upset,
if ur cool enough to help then thanx again if not i say good day to you



i said good day lol!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 14 2009, 06:13 AM~13000889
> *and i think them lil rims are for clown cars...imo... now thats the end of story
> *


 I like my clown car :biggrin: THANK YOU VEREY MUCH


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 18 2009, 09:21 AM~13037895
> *I like my clown car :biggrin: THANK YOU VEREY MUCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 AM~13016315
> *it always the broke bitches that talk shit... i could buy all you fake muthafuckas and still have change....if you aint going to help the man out, shut the fuck up and move on, DAMN!
> *


Your kind isnt welcomed here...


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 9 2009, 08:08 PM~12955092
> *The plexi glass has to be etched , or frosted some how, weather it be by chemical or other method's. Make sure the plexi is thick enough to drill hole's around the edge to insert your led lights. So when you turn on your led's, what ever part of the glass is etched/frosted will light hope. Hope that helps homie.
> *


They sell the glass in a mirror look just look online for it . the graffix are put on the back side and the mirror film is scraped off / the neon can be add buy sandwiching it between 2 pieces of glass or but running the rope type along the edges


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 16 2009, 11:41 AM~13016315
> *it always the broke bitches that talk shit... i could buy all you fake muthafuckas and still have change....if you aint going to help the man out, shut the fuck up and move on, DAMN!
> *



this mufucka....no less than a 22...haha...thatz funny roll your dumb big wheels put a fuckin hot wheels sticker on it and spray yaself wit some bitch be gone spray and gtfo....cuz if i see you on the streets ..on your gay fuckin wheels in your gay fuckin car bumpin your gay azz fuckin lil wayne c.d....you gonna fuckin get clowned...i will drive circles around ya bitch azz on 3 wheels..fuckin loser..you know you wanna hit the switch..bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Feb 25 2009, 08:36 AM~13106426
> *this mufucka....no less than a 22...haha...thatz funny roll your dumb big wheels put a fuckin hot wheels sticker on it and spray yaself wit some bitch be gone spray and gtfo....cuz if i see you on the streets ..on your gay fuckin wheels in your gay fuckin car bumpin your gay azz fuckin lil wayne c.d....you gonna fuckin get clowned...i will drive circles around ya bitch azz on 3 wheels..fuckin loser..you know you wanna hit the switch..bitch... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: in the mouth then another :twak: for being born then another :twak: for you even waking up.. :guns: this ass for getting on the computer :buttkick: SHUT THE FUCK ASS! :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G

shut the fuck ass?


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 08:58 PM~13112956
> *shut the fuck ass?
> *


Thats the new dumb fuck Trailer Park Tennessee slang. You ain't heard it yet? Where the fuck you been?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13113117
> *Thats the new dumb fuck Trailer Park Tennessee slang. You ain't heard it yet? Where the fuck you been?
> *


janglelang=jungle slang :dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody

i cant beleive this fuckin guy comes on here talking about he could buy us and sell us meanwhile my rims alone are worth more than his damn car what a fuckin fuck ass chump :uh:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13113117
> *Thats the new dumb fuck Trailer Park Tennessee slang. You ain't heard it yet? Where the fuck you been?
> *


 :twak: for talking


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13118343
> *:twak: for talking
> *


You told me. I guess I'll delete my layitlow account now. Lest take a vote should I delete my account or dingaling delete his account and find a new site to play on? Try gayfriendfinder.com they'll accept your kind. :uh:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 26 2009, 02:42 PM~13119616
> *You told me. I guess I'll delete my layitlow account now. Lest take a vote should I delete my account or dingaling delete his account and find a new site to play on? Try gayfriendfinder.com they'll accept your kind. :uh:
> *


awwwww him said a gay joke..... :twak: i see you got dingling on the brain..


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 26 2009, 04:05 PM~13120362
> *awwwww him said a gay joke..... :twak:  i see you got dingling on the brain..
> *


 :roflmao: not me homie. your a waste of time and air. :angry: :chunksduce:


----------



## blacksmith

BWAHAHAHAHA! yall mufuckas r comedy. :roflmao: i only roll on spares! TAKE THAT! 
Wheres the pics of that trunk wavin?? hehehe


----------



## ct1458

so i take it you guys dont care to much for pop trunks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Im from TX and got to admit it looks nice on some cars, to each their own,


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 26 2009, 09:17 PM~13123088
> *BWAHAHAHAHA! yall mufuckas r comedy. :roflmao: i only roll on spares! TAKE THAT!
> Wheres the pics of that trunk wavin?? hehehe
> *


----------



## blacksmith

CLEAN CADI!!! i dont see nuthin wrong with a bowing fifthwheel.... people r actin like its gaudy or sumthin. looks A OK to me :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Feb 26 2009, 11:07 PM~13124350
> *CLEAN CADI!!! i dont see nuthin wrong with a bowing fifthwheel.... people r actin like its gaudy or sumthin. looks A OK to me :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats all i was saying ppl fix THEIR car the way THEY like it... i dont like swangas but i dont knock ppl who rock them....when you fix your car up it shows your personal style... like the shoes you put on...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by janglelang+Feb 14 2009, 09:13 AM~13000889-->
> 
> 
> 
> *and i think them lil rims are for clown cars*...imo... now thats the end of story
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-janglelang_@Feb 27 2009, 11:26 AM~13127359
> *:thumbsup: thats all i was saying  ppl fix THEIR car the way THEY like it... i dont like swangas but i dont knock ppl who rock them....when you fix your car up it shows your personal style... like the shoes you put on...
> *


I think you are knocking people who swang their cars. People swang their cars or clown cars as you say on lil rims. my .02


----------

